# Transition toy / blanket



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

Hiya, 

Just looking for ours now to start sleeping with it   am spoilt for choice with some gorgeous things about.

Would love to see what anyone else chose for their lo's?


----------



## crazyspaniel (Sep 12, 2012)

We used a Jelly Cat bunny, lovely and soft and cuddly!


----------



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

crazyspaniel said:


> We used a Jelly Cat bunny, lovely and soft and cuddly!


Ah Im looking at the jellycat bashful Monkey, that was we can get the soother blankie and a matching teddy monkey the same, they look gorgeous don't they!


----------



## mummy2blossom (Feb 21, 2013)

We used a build a bear, chose a baby friendly one & didn't dress or 'fancy it up' in any way but did a recording to go in his paw of us introducing ourselves. We also took photos of us building it and snuggling it in bed so blossom has a record of it. 

She still loves it now & finds it hilarious when it speaks & gives it massive hugs


----------



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

mummy2blossom said:


> We used a build a bear, chose a baby friendly one & didn't dress or 'fancy it up' in any way but did a recording to go in his paw of us introducing ourselves. We also took photos of us building it and snuggling it in bed so blossom has a record of it.
> 
> She still loves it now & finds it hilarious when it speaks & gives it massive hugs


Oh that sounds so lovely!


----------



## katie c (Jun 15, 2009)

Another jellycat fan. We got a pig.


In fact piggy is so manky I've sourced a spare off eBay while pig no 1 gets a well needed bath. Took me a while though because the one we bought has been discontinued. So I recommend you buy two of whatever you decide!


----------



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

katie c said:


> Another jellycat fan. We got a pig.
> 
> In fact piggy is so manky I've sourced a spare off eBay while pig no 1 gets a well needed bath. Took me a while though because the one we bought has been discontinued. So I recommend you buy two of whatever you decide!


Thanks Katie c, that would be the plan once intros are done etc and we know lo likes / uses it then will defo get in a spare


----------



## weemoofrazz (Sep 6, 2013)

For our younges LO whose 2 and half we got a Boofles hottie/cuddly and for our oldest we got a Shaun the Sheep hottie/cuddly. Both the transition cuddlies feature in the boys intro books and went absolutely everywhere with us for the few weeks we were taking all the photos! The neighbours must think I am nuts as I constantly seemed to have this sheep and dog with me!


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

We had a jellycat kitten.    Mr Kitty still has to be beside his bed.  Although I'd caution against anything with a lovely long swinging tail.... Bug liked to swing it round his head like a slingshot and that could cause widespread destruction.... ggg


----------



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

AoC said:


> We had a jellycat kitten.  Mr Kitty still has to be beside his bed. Although I'd caution against anything with a lovely long swinging tail.... Bug liked to swing it round his head like a slingshot and that could cause widespread destruction.... ggg


Lol too late Bashful monkey is now bought  the jellycat things are lush!

Thanks everyone for your fab ideas x


----------



## Macgyver (Oct 27, 2008)

Our lo had a blanket and a toy lorry, that lorry is still a favourite even nearly a year on.
We took it with us at intros, he brought it to us when staying fir a bit then took it back to FC. So that lorry did more miles than us lol. But he loves it.


Good luck sweetie xx


----------



## kimmieb (May 9, 2013)

We got a little grey teddy and a brown dog - we thought we'd be having an older and younger one (may be getting twins!) and then the older one would have the dog so if they hadn't beena round dogs before they could love there cuddly dog before meeting our one...

I took some pictures of them around the house and over at the park (right opposite the house) for our little intro book - went out really early to take the ones at the park so that nobody saw me puttin cuddly toys on a slide and swing!! haha! Nobody walked past luckily!


----------



## Daddyboo (Paul) (Dec 24, 2012)

Another one here for Jellycat toys - we got the Blossom Bashful pink elephant. http://www.jellycat.com/blossom-bashful-elephant-bl3e/ just to be different.

Even though she came with hundreds of cuddly toys, and more have been added from friends and family, she absolutely loves "Pinky".
We started with Pinky as a boy elephant but apparently he is a girl.

Definitely get two of whatever you choose though, you can imagine it getting lost at some point, and it will be the most precious toy they have. Oh, and just a heads-up but the Jellycats are hand wash only.

/links


----------



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

Ah its lovely hearing and seeing what everyone chose, cheeky monkey is now with out lo ready for intros in 2 weeks, we bought the one with the blankie attached, the pram size one and the big one who pictures in our intros book so when we go he will come with us, lo is only 9mths but  hopefully he'll love them! x


----------



## HannahLou (May 22, 2011)

We used a blanket that we had slept with for a week before, but LO was only 6 weeks x


----------



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

HannahLou said:


> We used a blanket that we had slept with for a week before, but LO was only 6 weeks x


Yes we slept with ours too, its a tiny monkey with a blankie attached x


----------



## NancyS (Oct 16, 2013)

We bought a Jellycat penguin, however, his number one love has always been the teddy he was given by his foster carer's, when very little.  He was incredibly attached to this teddy (and still is) and I do wonder if his attachment to this teddy might have made the move easier for him.  Even though it is lovely to give child something new, make sure you don't neglect the slightly manky and well chewed transitional object they might already have.

I think Pengy was number two, although has recently been demoted by Dave the rainbow Build-a-Bear )


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Stop... making... me... look.... at.... jellycats!!!

It makes me emit very strange "ooooOOOOaAAAWWWW heeeeesh shoooo cuwuuuuuute!" noises.


----------



## Daddyboo (Paul) (Dec 24, 2012)

AoC said:


> Stop... making... me... look.... at.... jellycats!!!
> 
> It makes me emit very strange "ooooOOOOaAAAWWWW heeeeesh shoooo cuwuuuuuute!" noises.


I can't go on the website anymore, especially as I haven't got anyone to buy for. LO would love looking at all these teddies, in fact she does ask where Pinky comes from and I just say "the sky" - as in the internet!


----------

